# Indica ?



## NinetySeven (Nov 25, 2009)

Greetings...
Can anyone identify this leaf...me thinks its an indica strain...its been cloned from a flowering bud ..

97


----------



## umbra (Nov 25, 2009)

take another pic further back...duck's foot maybe?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 25, 2009)

I  was  thinking  same  Umbra..But  at  first  i  was  thinking  Maple  leaf:rofl:..we  need to  see the  whole  leaf  please


----------



## tcbud (Nov 25, 2009)

i saw some wide leaf on some affgan once (was almost diamond shaped)....kinda like that...looks like tree leaf tho to me.


----------



## meds4me (Nov 25, 2009)

I was thinkig a ruderalis.... need another picture still...~


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 25, 2009)

The leaf pattern on my roses looks exactly the same.

eace:


----------



## Hardcore-Blaza (Nov 27, 2009)

looks indica to me...


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 27, 2009)

i'm thinking duck's foot too....


----------



## Raidernation (Nov 29, 2009)

thats a maple leaf and the other post is a sunflower quit dickin around


----------

